
FOX Business Live Stream of Murdoch Grilling - jedwhite
http://interactive.foxbusiness.com/livestream/live.html?chanId=4
======
aSig
Link for the BBC version <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-14193124>

------
jfruh
Is Fox Business replacing all the questions to Murdoch with footage of cute
kitties frolicking and meowing his praises?

